# hello



## mysticwitch (Apr 9, 2007)

I want to say "hi" to my fellow haunters


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

hey ya!
welcome to the forum!
you'll find that there is plenty to do around here!
hope you enjoy your stay.
see ya around!

Zach/Front Yard Fright
.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome to our insanity!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Welcome....come back again....bring your friends....if they'll believe the stories you'll tell....MUHAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!:devil:


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

hi ya mystic... nice talkin with you in chat!!!! hope you like it here!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Mysticwitch! Hope ya like your new home! We really are friendly here! :> If there's anything ya need, just scream! Someone is bound to hear ya.... I think.... LOL :>


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy, Welcome fellow pa haunter


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome mysticwitch.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome. 

You just missed the $20 prop challenge ( go check it out by the way), but there will be others soon...... Lots of VERY talented people here. 

You will like it here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! We love witches here.


----------



## Haunted Neurons (Jun 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome!
We are a fiendly bunch.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

...of bananas!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard MysticWitch!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our humble abode MysticWitch!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Howdy MysticWitch! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## wolfen manor (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome MysticWitch


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome MW. I'll be looking forward to hearing about your version of our obsession.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome Mysticwitch, you're going to like it here.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome Mysticwitch.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Hiya, Mysticwitch,


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome mysticwitch


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome, i hope you like it here. Lots of great ideas.


----------

